# Rain?



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I need some ideas. I have a powerhead, and am looking for a nice way to use it to make rain in my 40 breeder. I have used spraybars, but want something more along the lines of drops as opposed to steady streams. Would be nice to have it along the back half of the tank.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzV5g3hZFzo


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

Try the second link for directions



Centromochlus said:


> Here's a video of a rain/mist/fog system that i had in my 90G riparium about a year ago when it was set up (rain starts at 0:30): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryZpGXAsAzM
> 
> Also, here is a short description with some pics as to how i built the DIY rain system: The Planted Tank Forum - View Single Post - Philip's 90 Gallon - UPDATE 7/31/2012 (FTS P.86)
> 
> It wasn't perfect, but it worked well for what i was trying accomplish.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

These examples are great but so far I haven't seen where the water comes from. Where is the entire blueprint?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That is what I am looking for. I found one that I like, but it needs a strong pump.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

kalyke said:


> These examples are great but so far I haven't seen where the water comes from. Where is the entire blueprint?


The design isn't mine so don't have blueprint. However, it appears to be a garden drip watering system which operate with 20-40 lbs of pressure. So, you could hook it up to house tap water, pump water in from a reserve tank or use a strong recirculation pump.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sigh. Still looking. Ideas?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

No water in it


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm still thinking, Bev. I have thoughts but not sure how to implement them.


----------

